# Unterschied zwischen Geforce GTX 1070, 1070 Ti und 1080?



## Tim1974 (1. Februar 2018)

Hallo,

wenn ich mir die GTX 1070, 1070 Ti und 1080 so anschaue, erkenne ich keine Unterschiede, das Speicherinterface ist anscheinend bei allen dreien 256 Bit breit, der Speicher liegt bei allen dreien bei 8 GB, dennoch wird es sicherlich Leistungsunterschiede geben?

Wo genau liegt der Unterschied bei der Hardware und wie groß sind in etwa die Leistungsunterschiede in der Praxis (in aktuellen Spielen)?

Gruß
Tim


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Februar 2018)

Ich würde mir ja jetzt mal Benches anschauen und mir nicht nur ausgewählte Leistungsmerkmale.

Chiptakt, Speichertakt etc...

Test der Karten hier bei PCGH wäre auch noch ne Idee um Informationen zu bekommen.

Hier zu fragen und ein Silbertablett zubekommen geht natürlich auch. 

Tim... der Thread ist wieder total typisch....


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Februar 2018)

Das Theme wird nun sicherlich viele interessieren, die eine Karte kaufen wollen, vorallem weil die GTX 1060 so extrem im Preis gestiegen ist und teils nur noch 80 günstiger als die GTX 1070 ist.
Da stellt sich natürlich dann auch sofort die Frage, warum es so viele Karten mit anscheinend so ähnlicher Leistung gibt.


----------



## claster17 (1. Februar 2018)

Für mich liest sich das, als ob du zu faul bist, selbst nach der Antwort zu suchen.

Die erste Frage hast du nach fünf Sekunden auf Wikipedia beantwortet und die zweite nach weiteren fünf Sekunden auf diversen Testseiten.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (1. Februar 2018)

Na da bin ich ja mal gespannt wie groß das Interesse an dem Thema ist und wann sich das Thema wieder in eine völlig andere Richtung bewegt. 

Da spricht wieder deine "provokante" Fragestellung aus dir... sei ehrlich.


----------



## storm41 (1. Februar 2018)

ist nun so schwer nicht sich einfach mal benchmarks anzuschauen?

die 1080 ist die schnellste von den dreien. 
danach kommt die 1070 TI und danach die 1070
Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 Ti im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
Seite 2: Zotac GTX 1070 Ti AMP Extreme im Test - Die schnellste GTX 1070 Ti?
Geforce GTX 1070 Ti im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit


----------



## fipS09 (1. Februar 2018)

Ich gebe dir noch zwei Schlagwörter als Tipp: Vollausbau und GDDR5X


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Februar 2018)

storm41 schrieb:


> die 1080 ist die schnellste von den dreien.
> danach kommt die 1070 TI und danach die 1070
> Nvidia GeForce GTX 1070 Ti im Test (Seite 3) - ComputerBase
> Seite 2: Zotac GTX 1070 Ti AMP Extreme im Test - Die schnellste GTX 1070 Ti?
> Geforce GTX 1070 Ti im Test: Benchmarks und Fazit



Danke, das war genau das, was ich gesucht habe.
Also keine wirklich großen Unterschiede, so wie ich es mir schon gedacht hatte.

Nur die Kernfrage bleibt, warum gibt es soviele Versionen 1070, 1070 Ti, 1080, wenn die sich kaum mehr voneinander unterscheiden als eine eine Nummer kleinere stark übertaktete Karte?


----------



## N8Mensch2 (1. Februar 2018)

Doch gibt ca. Leistungsunterschiede.
Mal von GTX 1070 ausgehend und ursprüngliche ca. Preise (zu 1070ti Release Zeiten):
1070 100 % Leistung 410 Euro
1070 Ti 113 % Leistung 470 Euro
1080 125 % Leistung 520 Euro.
Gibt Unterschiede  zwischen z.B. Shader Anzahl.
Übertakten lassen die sich alle, von daher bleibt der Leistungsabstand.
Aktuell hat Mining halt die Preise etwas... erhöht und durcheinander gewirbelt.


----------



## JoM79 (1. Februar 2018)

Oh man.
Also die haben alle den GP104 Chip.
Der Vollausbau ist bei der 1080 verbaut.
Bei der Produktion hast du halt immer einen gewissen Ausschuss dabei und anstatt diese Chips wegzuschmeissen, werden angepasst und als kleinere Varianten bei der 1070 und 1070ti verbaut.


----------



## onlygaming (1. Februar 2018)

-Xe0n- schrieb:


> 3,3k Posts im Forum?
> 
> Die meisten User Googlen einfach deine Frage und habe dann die  Antwort..



Meinte er nicht eine seiner Hobbys ist Hardware? Da bekommt man das doch mit. Also ich scroll mindestens einmal täglich über PCGH und schau ob es was neues gibt. Spätestens die Tests zu den Karte wo wirklich alles geklärt wird gibt einem Aufschluss warum die Unterschiede vorhanden sind.

Die 1080 ist einfach der Vollausbau des Chips 1070 / Ti haben weniger Shader etc. und kein G5X.


----------



## 4B11T (1. Februar 2018)

Im Prinzip sind alle 3 sinnlos, da sie in 5 Jahren genau so veraltet und unnütz wie eine 1060 sind, nur teurer in der Anschaffung waren. 8GB braucht auch kein Mensch, dazu der hohe Stromverbrauch... ne, die Hardware von heute ist alles Schrott, ich warte bis eine 100€ Titan XYZ auf den Markt kommt, bis dahin lege ich meine 1080 in die Schublade. Können wir jetzt Freunde sein? Toll, ich freu mich.


----------



## Tim1974 (1. Februar 2018)

Mal eine allgemeine Frage, was meint ihr eigentlich warum es solche Foren wie dieses hier gibt?
Man könnte ja alle Foren einfach abschaffen und die Fragesteller alle auf Google und Testberichte verweisen, dann wäre niemand "gezwungen" Fragen zu lesen und gar noch drauf zu antworten, die ihm Unmut bereiten.


----------



## fipS09 (1. Februar 2018)

Das Forum hier gibt es zum Fragen, aber hast du Mal über ein wenig Eigeninitiative nachgedacht? Du machst hier wirklich für jeden Furz einen Thread auf, jeder - wirklich jeder - Test der Pascal Karten hätte dir den Unterschied sofort erklärt.


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Mal eine allgemeine Frage, was meint ihr eigentlich warum es solche Foren wie dieses hier gibt?
> Man könnte ja alle Foren einfach abschaffen und die Fragesteller alle auf Google und Testberichte verweisen, dann wäre niemand "gezwungen" Fragen zu lesen und gar noch drauf zu antworten, die ihm Unmut bereiten.


Du hast also eine Frage und das erste was dir einfällt, ist einen Thread in einem Forum zu erstellen?
Warum nicht erstmal Google bemühen und da einfach GTX 1070 1070ti 1080 eingeben?
Da kommt als Erstes der Test von Gamestar zu 1070ti und deine Fragen werden in den ersten 4 Absätzen beantwortet.
Klar ist ein Forum dafür da Fragen zu stellen und Probleme zu klären, aber ein wenig Eigeninitiative sollte man schon mitbringen.
Zumal googeln und kurz die Fakten durch lesen schneller ist, als sich eine Kategorie aussuchen, Threadtitel erstellen, Fragen schreiben und hoffen das alsbald wer antwortet.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Du hast also eine Frage und das erste was dir einfällt, ist einen Thread in einem Forum zu erstellen?
> Warum nicht erstmal Google bemühen und da einfach GTX 1070 1070ti 1080 eingeben?



Ok, hätte ich wirklich erstmal machen können.



JoM79 schrieb:


> Da kommt als Erstes der Test von Gamestar zu 1070ti und deine Fragen werden in den ersten 4 Absätzen beantwortet.
> Klar ist ein Forum dafür da Fragen zu stellen und Probleme zu klären, aber ein wenig Eigeninitiative sollte man schon mitbringen.
> Zumal googeln und kurz die Fakten durch lesen schneller ist, als sich eine Kategorie aussuchen, Threadtitel erstellen, Fragen schreiben und hoffen das alsbald wer antwortet.



Gut, so kann ich die Kritik verstehen und gut verdauen.
Ich hatte bei dem Thread halt zweierlei Hoffnungen, einmal die Detailunterschiede von Leuten zu erfahren, die sich richtig gut mit Grafikkarten auskennen und zweitens im Anschluss über den Sinn dreier so ähnlich positionierter Produkte am Markt intensiver zu diskutieren, zumindest teilweise hab ich ja erreicht was ich mir erhofft hatte.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. Februar 2018)

JoM79 schrieb:


> Oh man.
> Also die haben alle den GP104 Chip.
> Der Vollausbau ist bei der 1080 verbaut.
> Bei der Produktion hast du halt immer einen gewissen Ausschuss dabei und anstatt diese Chips wegzuschmeissen, werden angepasst und als kleinere Varianten bei der 1070 und 1070ti verbaut.



Nein... die 1080 ist doch kein Vollausbau. Das ist wenn überhaupt die 1080ti, oder nicht?


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2018)

Bei der 1080 Ti sehe ich zumindest auch als unerfahrener Grafikkarten-käufer sofort an Hand der Daten einen großen Unterschied, zum einen 3 GB mehr Speicher, zum anderen ein breiteres Speicherinterface.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. Februar 2018)

Ist halt der GP102.


----------



## INU.ID (2. Februar 2018)

*Ich hab mal 10 Postings entfernt. Wenn einem ein Thema nicht gefällt, dann schreibt man einfach nichts dazu. So schwer kann das doch nicht sein, oder? Man darf natürlich zu allem eine eigene Meinung haben, aber man muß sie nicht jedem auf die Nase binden. Bleibt beim Thema, oder bleibt ruhig/still, so einfach ist das.*


----------



## Threshold (2. Februar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gut, so kann ich die Kritik verstehen und gut verdauen.
> Ich hatte bei dem Thread halt zweierlei Hoffnungen, einmal die Detailunterschiede von Leuten zu erfahren, die sich richtig gut mit Grafikkarten auskennen und zweitens im Anschluss über den Sinn dreier so ähnlich positionierter Produkte am Markt intensiver zu diskutieren, zumindest teilweise hab ich ja erreicht was ich mir erhofft hatte.



Na ja, das ist im Prinzip wie bei Netzteilen.
Da bietet z.B. das neue Straight Power E11 450, 550, 650, 750, 850 und 1000 Watt.
Im Grunde genommen kannst du alle bis auf das 550er und das 850er Modell in die Mülltonne werfen, denn die sind im Prinzip überflüssig.
Trotzdem, gibt es die anderen Modell.
Wieso? Einfach weil es dafür einen Markt gibt.
Und so ähnlich ist es auch mit den Grafikkarten. Im Grunde genommen reicht die 1080 und den Rest kann man sich sparen.
Allerdings kann Nvidia durch die anderen Karten auch defekte Chips, also solche, die nicht für eine 1080 reichen, noch nutzen.
Man beschneidet also und erhält so Karten, die man preiswerter verkauen kann, um Kunden anzulocken, denen eine 1080 zu teuer ist.
Natürlich gibt es nicht nur Marketing Unterschiede, auch technisch sind noch Unterschiede vorhanden.
Die 1080 nutzt z.B. schnelleren GDDR5X Speicher.
Das kannst du aber auch auf der Nvidia Homepage nachlesen.
Also -- ein wenig Eigeninitiative bitte. 
Und wenn du anhand deiner Recherchen noch Fragen hast, kannst du die natürlich gerne stellen. 



Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Nein... die 1080 ist doch kein Vollausbau. Das ist wenn überhaupt die 1080ti, oder nicht?



Klar ist die 1080 ein Voll Ausbau.
Die 1080 Ti ist kein Voll Ausbau.
Beachte die Chips, die verwendet werden.


----------



## onlygaming (2. Februar 2018)

Der Vollausbau des GP102 (1080 Ti) ist doch die Titan XP oder nicht? Der des GP 104 die 1080 und vom GP106 die 1060 oder liege ich da jetzt falsch? 

Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

Du liegst richtig.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2018)

Na toll, das soll sich mal jemand merken können, das kleinere Karten-Chips eine größere Typenbescheichnung haben (GP106).
Sowas ist auch einer der Gründe dafür, daß ich oft lieber gleich im Forum nachfrage, als mit Pech auf Anhieb nur einen mittelmäßigen mit Fachbegriffen gespickten Testbericht zu finden.


----------



## Tetrahydrocannabinol (2. Februar 2018)

Bei Wiki gibt's ne super Seite voller Informationen sogar die Chipbezeichnungen der einzelnen Grafikkarten, Erscheinungstermine etc. alles vorhanden Tim... ein wahrer Informationspool den man nutzen kann.

Sofern man denn auch will!

Schau selbst der Titel besagt das dort die gaaaaaanze Reihe erklärt wird: Nvidia-Geforce-10-Serie – Wikipedia

Echt schräg nicht wahr? 

PS: Du hast doch gefragt wozu ein Forum da ist. Kannst du mir sagen wozu Wikipedia und andere Informationspools da sind?


----------



## JoM79 (2. Februar 2018)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Nein... die 1080 ist doch kein Vollausbau. Das ist wenn überhaupt die 1080ti, oder nicht?


Die 1080 ist der Vollausbau des GP104.
Die 1080ti ist wiederum eine beschnittene Version des GP102.


----------



## Tim1974 (2. Februar 2018)

Gibts denn aktuell noch was größeres als die GTX 1080 Ti, also eine aktuelle Titan, die nochmals deutlich schneller ist?
Falls ja, wäre die GTX 1080 Ti ja nicht highend (zumindest so wie es einige hier definieren!)


----------



## RtZk (2. Februar 2018)

Johnny_Burke schrieb:


> Nein... die 1080 ist doch kein Vollausbau. Das ist wenn überhaupt die 1080ti, oder nicht?



Was? Die 1080 ist der Vollausbau des GP104 und die 1080 Ti ( und die Titan X(P) ) ist ein beschnittener GP102, der Vollausbau wird bei der Titan Xp (sowie bei diversen Quadros und Teslas) verbaut.



onlygaming schrieb:


> Der Vollausbau des GP102 (1080 Ti) ist doch die Titan XP oder nicht? Der des GP 104 die 1080 und vom GP106 die 1060 oder liege ich da jetzt falsch?
> 
> Gesendet von meinem ONEPLUS 3T mit Tapatalk



Nein die Titan Xp ist der Vollausbau des GP102 und nicht die Titan X(P), die im gleichen Jahr wie die 1080 raus kam.


----------



## fipS09 (2. Februar 2018)

Tim1974 schrieb:


> Gibts denn aktuell noch was größeres als die GTX 1080 Ti, also eine aktuelle Titan, die nochmals deutlich schneller ist?
> Falls ja, wäre die GTX 1080 Ti ja nicht highend (zumindest so wie es einige hier definieren!)


GV100, aber völlig utopisch zum Spielen. Das hat auch nichts mit HighEnd zutun (du willst hier gerade den Leuten auf den Schlips treten welche dir gesagt haben deine GTX1060 ist kein High End, was von Anfang an eine absurde Behauptung von dir war) die Karten richten sich schlicht nicht an Consumer.


----------



## Johnny_Burke (2. Februar 2018)

Vollausbau =/= größter Chip

Mein Fehler.


----------



## onlygaming (2. Februar 2018)

RtZk schrieb:


> Nein die Titan Xp ist der Vollausbau des GP102 und nicht die Titan X(P), die im gleichen Jahr wie die 1080 raus kam.



Och komm schon die meinte ich doch  (jetzt ernsthaft daher habe ich das XP zusammen geschrieben, ich dachte es wäre so sichtbar )


----------



## RtZk (3. Februar 2018)

Wäre auch alles einfacher, wenn man die Titan Xp einfach Titan Y oder so gennant hätte


----------

